# help me choose pls



## morras (14/3/16)

Right , so I have been of smokes for 15 days now , happily using my kangertech topbox min starter kit.

I want another device , thinking of the snowwolf mini , ijust 2 , rx200 , evc mini 75w. 

I think I prefer a single battery unit , also don't think I will ever need 200 watt , I might be wrong.......

Also recommendations on tanks for these or other mods , I am happy with the toptank mini so far , no leaks !

so all and any info will be appreciated , the units above is also just what I read about , maybe there are better options out there ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Hi @morras

Big congrats on the 15 days!!!!

The choices are quite wide

You are going to have to help us a bit

- do you intend building your own coils?
- what's the vape like for you on the TopBox? at what power are you vaping it? Commercial coils or rebuildable? Are you looking for something more intense? Or better flavour?
- how important is battery life to you?
- do you prefer something smaller and pocketable or dont you mind something bigger and heavier?

I am sure if you answer those questions we can all try advise you better

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## morras (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @morras
> 
> Big congrats on the 15 days!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Silver.

The topbox mini is good , vaping at 35 watt now , seems the more power the more flavour.....

I would like to use the rba that it came with to build my own coils yes , but that is as much coil building as I plan to do.

Battery life , ideally something that lasts a day would be good , current unit give me that.

I would like even more flavour is possible , I like the kangertech size but if have to go a bit bigger it wont be a train smash.


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Ok, so if I understand you correctly, you are quite happy with the TopBox tank but you wouldn't mind a bit more flavour.

I don't think getting another battery/mod will change the flavour dramatically on the TopBox you are using now.

I would say you should rather start building your own coils on the TopBox and the kit you have. Then once you've mastered that, you can go hunting for new kit.

I don't know what coils you are using now - but on the SubTank Mini (which is very similar and the predecessor to your tank) the flavour and vape experience is miles better with the RBA coils and your own coil and wick - once you get it right.


----------



## Stosta (14/3/16)

My ...

If I lost all my vape gear and could only get one setup, it would be the one you are currently running. Nothing beats the Kangertech Mini setup in terms of all day use for me. It gives great flavour, and is really easy and convenient to use.

However, if I already had that, and needed to get another setup, I would get a Crius tank (I love mine, the thing is really user-friendly and seems noob-proof), and a dual 18650 mod. I also prefer the single-battery ones, but a month down the line you'll kick yourself if you're looking for one and didn't get it when you had the chance. In that regard I would go for the KBox 200W. I have one of these and the ease-of-use is equatable to the mini kit, but still has the higher power, and TC option should you ever want to use it.

However it is a mod that isn't widely supported. The Cuboid was a massive hit on the forums here, and from what I hear, nothing equals the target tank with ceramic coils.

If I were you I would wait until I saw something that I decided "I MUST HAVE IT!!". There are so many good quality options popping up at the moment.


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

The Evic VTC Mini in your choice of colour will always be a winner. 
For a topper - consider the Geek Vape Avocado for something different than all the usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Evic VTC Mini for the Single battery Mod with either the Subtank Mini or the Vaporesso Target tank for maximum Flavour 
Dual battery Mod, I would have to say the Asmod Minikin for Sirvape with the same tanks.

You do know that you will never have enough of either mods nor tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

VTC Mini is a winner. So many good tanks out there. Subtanks are great and very versatile. Target tanks with ceramic coils are all the rage (I am not totally convinced, but I vape like a chimney and the coils can't keep up). And then you get the insane tanks - Aromamizer, Griffin, Avocado, and finally the drippers, which is another game all together.


----------



## OhmzRaw (14/3/16)

Evic VTC with a subtank mini would be a great setup  

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/16)

Hi @morras 
Welcome to the forum.
My opinion would be you got the topbox which you are happy with so getting another mod with the same power would be a waist as you basically buying the same thing. 
So basically it comes down to why do you want a new mod.... Is it the Vape bug you got?
If so then I would go for a mod capable of 150 Watts + 
Then do you want simplicity or gadgetry...
Simplicity- cuboid or rx200 is for you.
Gadgetry- DNA200 is for you.
Now for a tank....
Same thing simplicity with good flavour or gadgetry where you build your own coils to your liking...
Simplicity- vapereso target tank
Gadgetry- griffin or aromizer 
Hope this info assists you. If you need further assistance shout out and forum member will always be ready to assist.
Vape on....


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @morras
> Welcome to the forum.
> My opinion would be you got the topbox which you are happy with so getting another mod with the same power would be a waist as you basically buying the same thing.
> So basically it comes down to why do you want a new mod.... Is it the Vape bug you got?
> ...


Makes a lot of sense. I would do the IPV 5 in stead of the Cuboid though. Even newer technology.


----------

